# Best Home 5.1 Theater for an apt.



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

I am buying an Onkyo TX-SA606X and hooking up my HTPC to it. I now need a 5.1 speaker system for my apartment which is 8 ft wide and about 12 feet long with walls in front and behind the sofa/TV with a sliding glass door for the right wall and an empty spot on the left where the entry to the kitchen is (don't know if all that's necessary, but I'll say it anyways... I am looking for a center, sub, 2 bookshelf fronts and 2 wall mounted surrounds. I'd like to buy everything for under 1000 bucks. I do not listen to music much. I mostly watch movies, and my wife watches TV. Thanks for any help you might give me. I have seen people recommend B & W, Paradigm, Klipsch and many more. Any help would be great. Thanks.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

samhfoley said:


> I am buying an Onkyo TX-SA606X and hooking up my HTPC to it. I now need a 5.1 speaker system for my apartment which is 8 ft wide and about 12 feet long with walls in front and behind the sofa/TV with a sliding glass door for the right wall and an empty spot on the left where the entry to the kitchen is (don't know if all that's necessary, but I'll say it anyways... I am looking for a center, sub, 2 bookshelf fronts and 2 wall mounted surrounds. I'd like to buy everything for under 1000 bucks. I do not listen to music much. I mostly watch movies, and my wife watches TV. Thanks for any help you might give me. I have seen people recommend B & W, Paradigm, Klipsch and many more. Any help would be great. Thanks.



Hey samhfoley welcome to the shack!!:T

I would recommend the SVS or Emotiva, I have the SVS and they sound good!


----------



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

WHich SVS system specifiaclly would you recommend, and what are you using currently?

The SVS set is under 1000 without the sub. With the sub I think it's well over 1000, but I could be wrong....


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Well you said under $1000, so you have to pick a package that's good for youspend

I have the SCS-01 center and 4 SBS-01 for the front and rear, dont have a sub with that system, but I d had a SVS 2039 sub and it was great!:T

https://svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm


----------



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

I did see that you could in fact get a set with a sub for under 1000 actually. Thanks. I'll look into it.


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Good luck!!

I just noticed that your in japan:thud:, hopefully they would shipped to Japan with out costing a fortune!:dontknow:


----------



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll be back in the US visiting family this summer and will pick them up then and bring them back to Japan. Whether or not they are under the weight requirement for the plane is another matter altogether!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

For the money, you just can't go wrong with SVSound SB and SC system. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

What about wiring? On the SVS page they offer 3m of BetterWiring for 55 bucks a pop and 114 for the 8m, that would run me 338 for all 4 speakers, what is a cheaper, but still quality, alternative


----------



## Eric D (Feb 9, 2009)

samhfoley said:


> I'll be back in the US visiting family this summer and will pick them up then and bring them back to Japan. Whether or not they are under the weight requirement for the plane is another matter altogether!


I'm really not laughing, but the thought of taking an SVS subwoofer on a plane is.... :bigsmile: (actually - any real subwoofer!) Do you realize even the PB10NSD is 60 lbs? And then I think of getting it in through customs. :yikes:

Guess if shipping is too high, I'd give serious thought to something you can buy there.

good luck!


----------



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

well that IS A BIT HEAVY! LOL I just had an espresso machine and grinder shipped here from Canade and it was about 400 bucks for shipping. I think it'll be cheaper to pay the overweight charge on the flight back. There's also the possibility of buying the SVS system without the sub and buying that on my next trip home in 2 years time...


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

Another option is to buy the SVS speakers and build the sub in Japan(DIY):dumbcrazy:

:bigsmile:


----------



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

I have built computers before, but never audio equipment. Wouldn't know the 1st thing about a DIY sub project. Know any good sites/URLs with advice on the subject? The problem with Japan is the cost of pretty much everything is astronomical. The espresso machine I just bought and had shipped over here was about 1600 USD from a Canadian shop. The same machine, in Japan, costs 3,335 USD. Just staggering the cost of high end gear here...


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

you don't have to go to far to check out some DIY.........

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers-subwoofers/


----------



## ampire (Nov 27, 2008)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> you don't have to go to far to check out some DIY.........
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/diy-speakers-subwoofers/


yeah seems to me buying raw drivers wouldnt weigh that much and could cut costs, then you just need to acquire the wood locally which might be more expensive but not as bad idk.


----------



## samhfoley (Mar 12, 2009)

I'll check it out, but seems a daunting task having never done it before and knowing nothing to start off with!


----------



## tmoey82 (Mar 19, 2009)

:bigsmile:


samhfoley said:


> I'll check it out, but seems a daunting task having never done it before and knowing nothing to start off with!


Give it a shot. I don't think it could be that bad.


----------

